# Sodium Lardate and other names



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

A while ago I was looking for the "scientific" name for saponified lard.  I started reading the old postings on this forum and googled some stuff, so know I know it's called sodium lardate

got that from www.oshun.ca/inci.html


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I did not know that , now I know something too.

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (May 23, 2009)

Saponified Tallow=sodium tallowate
Saponified Coconut Oil = sodium cocoate
Saponified Palm Oil=sodium palmate=
Saponified Palm Kernal Oil=sodium palm kernelate

Would anyone else please add to this list?
Or provide a link to the appropriate info?

I have also bought handmade soap where the ingredients are listed as: (for example) Saponified oils of blah blah blah, H20, Fragrance,,,

Apparently in Oz, if you list the oils as "saponified" you don't have to list lye as an ingredient.


----------



## Lindy (May 23, 2009)

Here in Canada we list the ingredients that are in the actual soap and since lye is no longer present we need to list the oils etc.  The proper way (which I am changing to immediately with the help of the Oshun site) is list the ingredient by what it has become - e.g.  Coconut Oil that has been turned into a soap is no longer Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil  but rather Sodium Cocoate.

That link that Phillysoaps has so generously shared will give you the appropriate names for the end result of soaping an oil.

Great resource PhillySoaps - thanks!


----------



## vivcarm (May 23, 2009)

Just a thought how would you list the super fat?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

vivcarm said:
			
		

> Just a thought how would you list the super fat?



good question


----------



## carebear (May 23, 2009)

Sigh.

In the US the proper way to label is to include the lye and the oils.

Commercial soaps don't do this because they buy (or make) refined soap (i.e., they buy straight sodium tallowate that has no excess lye) and incorporate it into their mix.  Thus the sodium tallowate IS their ingredient.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

That is a very cool link with great info. Thanks phillysoaps.

Kitn


----------



## kitkat_pro (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jade-15 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link!
I've been googling to try and find some names (I know you add -ate, but not sure which parts of the name you remove).
I've also found some interesting lists... One has quite literally just added -ate to everything - sodium macadamiate, hazelnutate etc which sound ridiculous to me. Checked the link posted above to find sodium macadamia seedate, which sounds much better IMHO!!
Can anyone tell me what the term is for saponified rice bran oil?


----------



## seven (Feb 3, 2014)

jade-15 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> I've been googling to try and find some names (I know you add -ate, but not sure which parts of the name you remove).
> I've also found some interesting lists... One has quite literally just added -ate to everything - sodium macadamiate, hazelnutate etc which sound ridiculous to me. Checked the link posted above to find sodium macadamia seedate, which sounds much better IMHO!!
> Can anyone tell me what the term is for saponified rice bran oil?



sodium ricate

as per http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/PDFS/SaponifedTerms.pdf


----------

